# Let'S See Your Tissot.



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

On Sunday I photographed some of my watches. [i know everyone here likes photo's]









Here are some Tissots.

When i look at vintage examples i can see how important innovation, quality and style was to Tissot when producing and their watches.

But the most important factor when marketing was value money.

Theres an eclectic mix as you can see.

My personel favorite is the Sideral bracelet. With its grp case and sweep second quartz movement it would have been a bit of a design statement when new.














































More images to follow and an opportunity for you all to post images of your Tissots.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry if it's a bit of tissot overload.

Regards steve


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Not reallya Tissot but a Lanco fitted with the Tissot 2481 movement Hope this counts as Tissot is one manufacturer I don't have Yet !! :notworthy:

cheers

Andy


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just the one in my little collection - no light so old pic.










sourced on this forum


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not vintage or even mine (the ole man's) but I am quite taken with it;


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PRS516 Auto Chrono, not vintage yet.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My Seastar:-










Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Bought off a forum member.... Love it....










Love it even more on leather --


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is one of mine... My favourite vintage/modern.

[IMG alt="P1000223.JPG"]http://lh4....AAAAAAABY/eQO7s5C14cw/s800/P1000223.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s mine as photographed by James.


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

Great collection you have. I especially like the f300!

Thanks for posting them up. Day by day my knowledge is growing.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Jay662 said:


> Great collection you have. I especially like the f300!
> 
> Thanks for posting them up. Day by day my knowledge is growing.


As is your post count! Keep it up.

Mike


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Tissot Tissonic Trio...










I have a few more like those too. :blush:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got a few Tissonics, but my favourite is this one:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s my bunch...

*Tissot Tissonic, ESA 9162 circa 1970s*










*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










*Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, Retrograde T91.1.488.41, ETA cal.G51.261 6 Jewels.*










*Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, T91.1.483.31 ETA cal.2836-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great response.

Whilst i was at it i cleared out the watch box and took this.










Theres possibly half as many again when you count up those kept else where, without straps or are in the "require some work", "need some bits" & "in progress" categories.

Oh, then theres the 30 or so pocket watches









Like i've said its taken 20 years to get here.

steve


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I only have one Tissot which I bought new last year. It was relatively inexpensive but I think it's a simple, well made and robust little watch (ETA 2824-2 movement).










Roger


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Whilst i was at it i cleared out the watch box and took this


Wow, that is some serious collection of watches. I would love to see another thread with a bit of history behind some of those.

Matt


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Stinch said:


> I only have one Tissot which I bought new last year. It was relatively inexpensive but I think it's a simple, well made and robust little watch (ETA 2824-2 movement).


That's actually on my Amazon wish list. Quite a nice, and very affordable, automatic. If the bracelet's as good as on the TXL7, then it's a terrific VFM.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

My 3 Tissots:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

My Grandads Tissot Seastar 1997.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

My PR100.










Can't find the pics I've taken of it for some reason. Comes on a nice chunky bracelet. Really like it.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Only the one Tissot in my collection at the moment.










However I've had a few










Traded to a mate in the Netherlands and since sold on I believe.










Now safely in the custody of Mike (Minkle) after a holiday in Australia










As previously posted by Des

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't have a Tissot any longer, this one went to Oz some time ago:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Not vintage or even mine (the ole man's) but I am quite taken with it;


It's a belter isn't it  I've had mine 3 years and can't see myself ever getting bored of it. I consider it an affordable modern classic.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's mine which I've had for about 3 years. Totally dependable and normally my daily work watch. I'm an engineer and it's been bashed, dropped, scraped etc. The case has quite a few dings on it and the bracelet is scratched to buggery but I'm still impressed the crystal is in A1 condition


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice watches everyone. I too like Tissots, being a sister company of Omega certainly didn't harm them either.

some of mine.

Pr300, my holiday companion.










516 quartz, perfect looks but just a tad small.



















and a Navigator Lemania Chrono



















cheers

Andy


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

As nobody has posted one of these yet, I'll join in....

*Mid-1980s Tissot Rock Watch, Quartz*


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I know I've posted them before, but here they are again, Three Rock Watches. One of each size. All of the Rock and Wood watches utilised the ETA 976.001 movement.










Wood Watch










Gold watch (I don't yet have a Goldrush watch from the Jewels of Nature range, but will one day) this is one of only two skeleton watches that I have










Titanium T-touch










And don't forget the Ceramic watch, the Ceraten. So called as it had a ceramic case and ten year battery.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Thanks everyone for the great response.
> 
> Whilst i was at it i cleared out the watch box and took this.
> 
> ...


Wow that is some collection :notworthy:


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's my ones


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

My Tissot T12 Chronograph.... beautiful!


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's mine, lurking in the shrubbery.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have two -

First is this gold quartz -










And the other used to belong to my father and is circa 1960.

Sadly a lug is broken so it gets no wrist time -


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

GASHEAD said:


> My Tissot T12 Chronograph.... beautiful!


I do like that


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Did have five, now down to just the one Tissot... this Lelocle 25J auto dress watch










Here's what I've let go over the years...










Atollo Diver










PRS-516 (Valjoux movement).










Seastar










The Two-Timer

Who knows... If I spot somethoing I fancy the Lelocle miught gain a cousin or two...

Rob


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Here's what I've let go over the years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that I could have let the Seastar go myself. Very nice indeed.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Like Lampoc, this is one of the watches in my collection that I just tend to pick up and go with. Exceedingly useful, accurate and tough it's done everything I ask of it. Bought initially because my wife requisitioned my automatic 516 beater.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Some lovely watches here and a rather large collection too, i'm with drum on that seastar too, very attractive.

whats the thinking behind the rock watches? I have to say I think they are positively hideous!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

86latour said:


> ...............whats the thinking behind the rock watches? I have to say I think they are positively hideous!!


There are a whole range of different finishes to the Rock Watches. They were the first part in the 'Jewels of Nature' range made by Tissot during the 1980's (hardly a decade of taste ) and proved so popular that they have been said to have saved Tissot.

Originally the watches were designed and made from Swiss granite, with distinctive red and yellow hands to represent the markers utilised on ski runs.

When Tissot realised they had a hit they started to look around for finishes other than Swiss granite. They settled on some semi-precious stones (jade, jasper, etc), some fossilized coral stones, marble and coral inserts to the stone dials, shells, differently coloured briar woods (some inset with brass, tin or paper designs) and one made from gold (with a slightly smaller case, but the same design).

Fitted with a high quality ETA quartz movement these watches were quite a counterpoint to the ubiquitous Swatch of the day.

Coral inset










The higher end watches were fitted with a matching stone bracelet.










Pearl watch with patent leather band










Skeleton model


----------

